# Who can build this and install for me?



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm needing an additional "mailbox" built and installed at my office. The one in the photo has 91 boxes but I now need an additional one with about 50 boxes.

I had a contractor custom build this for me a couple years ago but due to him being a jackass we are no longer on speaking terms so I'm needing someone that can build this and install it at my office here in Pasadena.

I contacted MT Stringer but his schedule is booked pretty tight so I thought someone else here might be able to help me.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've got a bud that can probably do it.

but he ain't cheap.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't think the one I already had built was cheap but I don't know the price, it was included in a big remodeling project.


----------

